# Trek Madone - Project Pink



## frisbie17 (Jan 17, 2012)

My Trek Madone 5 - Project Pink. This is my custom Trek Madone 5. Updated graphics and color in support of my wife's fight against breast cancer and my upcoming ride in the YSC Tour de Pink - East Coast. Just wanted to share. I cut all the vinyl myself.


Frame: Madone 2013 5 Series Frameset 50cm
Headset: FSA Integrated, Carbon Spacers.
Shifters: Dura-Ace 7900
Crankset: Dura-Ace 7900 (53/39)
Stages Power meter - Dura-Ace 7900
Pedals: Speedplay X2
Front derailleur: Dura-Ace 7900
Rear derailleur: Shimano Dura-Ace 7900
Brakes: Bontrager Aero Integrated
Cassette: Dura-Ace 7900 (11-28)
Chain: Dura-ace 10Spd
Handlebar: Bontrager XXX Lite
Stem: Bontrager XXX Lite
Seatpost: Trek Integrated System
Saddle: Fizik Arione TRI 2 Carbon/ Carbon rails
Wheelset: Easton EA 90 W/Custom Matched Color Graphics (1625g)
Tires: Schwalbe Ultremo ZX 
Bottle cages: RXL Carbon
Computer: Garmin Edge 800

Weight - 15lb 5oz With Pedals, Computer, Power meter, 2 bottle cages.


----------



## Shaba (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice job! Now, get some pink bar tape and you're all set.  Thanks for supporting the cause.


----------



## thekarens (Jul 17, 2012)

Plus one on the pink bar tape. Looks great!:thumbup:


----------



## frisbie17 (Jan 17, 2012)

Pink Bar tape and brake hoods going on this weekend. Thanks.


----------



## Gware (Jul 30, 2013)

Nothing but SWEET looking.....
Great Cause to support for Your Commander in Chief,, THE WIFE :thumbsup:
Wish you guys the BEST!!!!

Again love the Ride.... Maybe sport a pink Rudy Project Helment is all I could add to it.


----------



## frisbie17 (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks man. Yes. My "Commander in Chief" is my wife. Well one of them. I am active duty army so I guess I have two. Thanks.


----------



## Gware (Jul 30, 2013)

11 years in the Corps!! THANKS FOR THE SERVICE.


----------

